# Dell Laptop purchase + your opinions



## rohanbee (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, 
Im going to buy my first laptop and i want opinions on Dell as i have reson to belive that they are very sturdy, good specs , decently priced and available all over the world. 

Please let me know your opinions (especially owners of dell laptops) and even from others who know or have read about them. 

Waiting for some opinions...


----------



## Nemesis (May 9, 2005)

I own a Dell Inspiron 9100 and I'm pretty happy with it. Dell's a good brand and their laptops are not as expensive when compared with other brands. Sony and Toshiba are very expensive and sometimes offer old configs for high prices. IBM is good for business use but again, too expensive. Fujitsu is nice but stay away as it is not widely available. Compaq/HP is strictly OK but you would be better off going with Dell instead. And out of the remaining, Acer is a good option. If you can give a budget and what you intended use of the laptop is, we can help you better


----------



## rohanbee (May 10, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> I own a Dell Inspiron 9100 and I'm pretty happy with it. Dell's a good brand and their laptops are not as expensive when compared with other brands. Sony and Toshiba are very expensive and sometimes offer old configs for high prices. IBM is good for business use but again, too expensive. Fujitsu is nice but stay away as it is not widely available. Compaq/HP is strictly OK but you would be better off going with Dell instead. And out of the remaining, Acer is a good option. If you can give a budget and what you intended use of the laptop is, we can help you better



Ok my budget is around 85k and frankly i want a good desktop replacement although iam very sceptical wether i will get a very heavy machine as this 9300 model has a 17" screen !!!  
Bascially apart from managing my daily work on excel worksheets to making presentations and playing games ....................basically i want a replacement desktop nothing less.


----------



## a_medico (May 10, 2005)

with 85k budget...u can go for Sony vaio (only possib if someone is coming from US hehehe) ... check out compusadotcom

if u need to buy one from india, i gues dell is a good option. i got inspiron 510m pentium m for 52k from singapore.

my frn in US got centrino dell (dont rem model) for just around 45k (950$)

watch out for dell coupans on notebookreviewdotcom .. u can get a decent bargain...u will also get many reviews on dell on notebookreview.

ibm is good but the looks pissed me off.

my conclusion - 

buying from india - Dell

buying from US - Sony (in india they costs almost double)

best luck


----------



## rohanbee (May 10, 2005)

To tell you the truth Dell india is also quite expensive than Dell (usa). The inspiron for example costs 83,900/- + taxes extra + delivery. The same thing in the Usa i calculated at around 58k only/- That to me is also quite a difference. 

Prices of laptops have fallen in india but still not that much.   

So practically if i spend the same amount in the Us as in india i might get so many ad-ons its unbelivable.


----------



## suave_guy (May 10, 2005)

Yes dell offers best price to performance ratio, nothing can match that....
Acer is also decently priced but most of the time suffers with some technical probs like faulty optical drives....it is said that its rare to find an acer laptop without any malfunctioning part
sony vaio is very expensive....
toshiba is known for its heating probs....
compaq/hp feels like they are still dewelling in a good old dream world....most of their configs are expensive and outdated
LG laptops are nothing much to talk about, they were never popular and are avaiable in few countries like india....their international site doesnt even list laptops any more i guess...correct me if i'm wrong...
IBM is not meant for the desktop replacement purposes....
ACi is a good buy if u happen to live in UK coz their services in india suffers plus they have no major new releases in a year or two..
MSI offers good laptops for medium performance and is highly recommended for those looking for decent performance....
fujitsu is another reliable brand but as nemesis said they are not widely available...
however you missed out on a major brand called samsung....samsung is one of the major laptop brand....and most of their products are efficient and sleek....
since you want a desktop replacement so here's waht i suggest....
1.dell inspiron 9300 with 17" widescreen and ati x600 graphics
2. Samsung M40 plus, very sleek and efficient with ati 9700 pro graphics and 17" widescreen....very popular in UK

i'm myself going to buy dell inspiron 6000 and i can tell u without a doubt that dell is best for reliability and price...

ENjoy....


----------



## rohanbee (May 10, 2005)

Isn't the inspiron 6000 a bit like the 9300 with just a few features less??? i think it is simliar in the looks department as well.

Maybe i should consider this as well and save some money?

Also if anyone can answer this..........
Why is the mobile chip technology always behind the desktop............while i bought a 3.0ghz chip on my desktop................the majority of laptops available today are still 1.6, 1.7, 2.0 and so on..............

What mobile processor would be equivalent to a 3.0ghz desktop chip, or are they the same?

why is this so?


----------



## suave_guy (May 10, 2005)

yes it is same in terms of looks plus both comes with dell's own version of media center software and dvd playback controls on the base of the laptop front....
the difference is that inspiron 6000 comes with 15.4" widescreen and ati x300(not so efficient) and this is where inspiron 9300 scores with 17" widescreen and ati x600, but money wise inspiron 6000 offers best value for money....
also have a look for samsung M40 plus...visit samsung UK site and see its detailed configuration
ENjoy....


----------



## suave_guy (May 10, 2005)

dell inspiron 9000 has ati x600 and inspiron 9300 has gf 6800 i'm sorry for the mistake....if u want a bridge b/w a high end performer and a decent performer then consider inspiron 9000....

ENjoy....


----------



## rohanbee (May 11, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> ...if u want a bridge b/w a high end performer and a decent performer then consider inspiron 9000....
> 
> ENjoy....



Which model is this , i couldn't find it on the net??


----------



## sumitava_b (May 11, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> dell inspiron 9000 has ati x600 and inspiron 9300 has gf 6800 i'm sorry for the mistake....if u want a bridge b/w a high end performer and a decent performer then consider inspiron 9000....
> 
> ENjoy....



First thing is that there is no Inspiron 9000 model available. I searched Dell site and all.

Second thing is that inspiron 9300 is offering 64 MB ATI Radeon X300. You can upgrade it to 256 MB GF 6800 Go, obviously after making ur pocket lighter  Please correct me if I am wrong.

One thing I wanted to know. Dell is showing the price (excluding tax) of Inspiron 9300 as around 84K. After VAT and all, how much it will be?


----------



## rohanbee (May 11, 2005)

As far as i know vat is in two brackets 4.0% and 12.5% and i think it will be in the later bracket. Just like everything else computers should be getting expensive too at least for the moment.


----------



## suave_guy (May 11, 2005)

yes there's no dell inspiron 9000, i just checked out the dell site....to clear the confusion:
there are two options for u:
1. dell inspiron 6000 with 15.4" widescreen and 64mb or 128 mb ati x300.....best for decent performance but wont last long enough if u plan to play latest games on it
2. dell inspiron 9300 with 17" widescreen, however i think that if u plan to buy this model then dont pick ati x300 rather pick GF go 6800....otherwise inspiron 6000 and inspiron 9300 wont make a big diference except the screen size....
but the true desktop replacement is dell inspiron XPS Gen2...i'm not sure is it available in india but u can have a look at it at dell's UK site....
also consider Samsung M40 plus....

ENjoy...

EDIT: There's another very interesting model lined up by dell....its Dell Latitude D810, it has 15.4" widescreen and one advantage it has over inspiron 6000 is that this model comes with 128 MB ati X600....so if u cant afford GF 6800 and ok with 15.4" widescreen then this is the model for u...


----------



## sumitava_b (May 11, 2005)

Yes suave_guy, I checked the US site of Dell for inspiron 9300. For 6800 card updradation they are charging $129 more. I dunno about indian scenario as it is not given in indian site. If anybody knows it please post it soon.

Can anyone quote the price of Samsung M40 plus in India?


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 7, 2005)

@sumitava_b
u betta check samsungindia.com for da laptop price wid config.well i dun hav much idea bout lappy as i hav been takin advise from suave.but wat i kno dat Dell is juz awesome but samsung and ibm r not dat behind atleast in india.bout IBM every one kno how gud it is built quility and all those thins but wen it comes 2 samsung i dunno why people dun talk much bout it few of my frnz and cousins r usin samsung laptops and they say its really gud.yaa LG,HP,Compaq literally sux i m very much sure bout dat .nywayz
tell us wat u hav decided...


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 7, 2005)

For IBM or Samsung, u have to shell out above Rs. 1L to get a decent lappy. So they r out of my choice immediately. Planning for a dell inspiron 6000 with modifications (graphics card, hd, dvd writer updates) which will cost me around 80K


----------



## mamba (Jun 7, 2005)

yeah 9300 is gud enough ( dunno bout india coz all the dell ads show the x300 64 mb gpu . u can try out toshiba satellite m40 also , its got a Go 6600 128 mb gpu

as 4 me , will b tryin 2 lay my hands on 1 of the xps gen2 lappies , as soon as i reach canada


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 8, 2005)

Writing from abroad. Got the Dell 9300 hundred with quite a few upgrades + a beauty of a laptop case in 95k...........
awesome machine with awesome features. Delivered in 4 days flat.
Forget Dell india...........its awfull


----------



## mamba (Jun 8, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Writing from abroad. Got the Dell 9300 hundred with quite a few upgrades + a beauty of a laptop case in 95k...........
> awesome machine with awesome features. Delivered in 4 days flat.
> Forget Dell india...........its awfull



hey 

had ne experiences with xps gen2 ?? how does it compare 2 the 9300

dont post no biased opinion


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 9, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Writing from abroad. Got the Dell 9300 hundred with quite a few upgrades + a beauty of a laptop case in 95k...........
> awesome machine with awesome features. Delivered in 4 days flat.
> Forget Dell india...........its awfull



Congrats, Rohan on having such a powerhouse performer at 95K only!!!! Please let us know the specs of ur machine soon.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jun 9, 2005)

Acer Ferrari please


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 9, 2005)

devilhead_satish said:
			
		

> Acer Ferrari please



What is this? :roll:  are u asking for the specs of it or what????

Please spend some more of ur precious time to write a few more words when u r introducing a new thing in the discussion........


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 9, 2005)

well said sumitava_b...

well rohanbee congrats....

tell me one thing, does dell provides international warranty.... i'm asking this coz i'm going to get dell inspiron 6000 for myself from UK


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 9, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> well said sumitava_b...
> 
> well rohanbee congrats....
> 
> tell me one thing, does dell provides international warranty.... i'm asking this coz i'm going to get dell inspiron 6000 for myself from UK



no i dont think so...


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 9, 2005)

well what if something goes wrong 

and u know dell india....good for nothing!


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 10, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> well what if something goes wrong
> 
> and u know dell india....good for nothing!



Dell India is goos for nothing??!!!  

I was overwelmed by the idea that dell is providing best support in india among other laptop companies in India.....Was I wrong??


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 10, 2005)

probably u r not wrong....

but the thing is that when we compare dell india to other countries then i think it doesnt stands anywhere...

even dell india site is not worth it...

and also dell support or help center doesnt have one of the most polite ppl arnd 

but still Dell is Dell and thats why i'm buying a dell laptop....

ENjoy...


----------



## supernova (Jun 10, 2005)

anyone going for dell laptops, go in for better touchpad or buy a mouse as their standard touchpad sucks!!
IBM and Compaq touchpads are awesome... but IBM has other problems...


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 10, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> probably u r not wrong....
> 
> but the thing is that when we compare dell india to other countries then i think it doesnt stands anywhere...
> 
> ...



Agree that dell india site is never a match to other country's dell site. In every other country's dell site, u can upgrade ur system online and know the price instantly. India's dell site really sucks!! Here if u call them and ask for upgradation of the default system, the first thing they will ask whether u r confirming the buy or not. If u say no, then its bye bye from them.

Also dell coupons are not available here. But for that, I think, the less demand of laptop in India is responsible.


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 10, 2005)

*IBM Problems*



			
				supernova said:
			
		

> anyone going for dell laptops, go in for better touchpad or buy a mouse as their standard touchpad sucks!!
> IBM and Compaq touchpads are awesome... but IBM has other problems...



I am about to buy an IBM ThinkPad R51 (2887KQ1) for Rs 51990* or ThinkPad R50e (1834LQ3) for Rs 48990*. You mentioned IBMs have some problems, can you mention them.


----------



## supernova (Jun 10, 2005)

IBM are very slow machines. They have their utilities installed which makes the system damn slow. Then they do not give you operating system in a CD but they give it to you in non-DOS partition. So in case you delete that partition, you say goodbye to your OS, drivers and other utilities. 

We have around 100 people using r51 in our campus and no a single guy will praise his laptop.

I personally use a Compaq and an very happy with it's performance...........
U see for urself.
PM me if you need moer info


----------



## rakhunathan (Jun 10, 2005)

What is the price quoated for Acer Ferrari?


----------



## mamba (Jun 11, 2005)

rakhunathan said:
			
		

> What is the price quoated for Acer Ferrari?



dump the idea of getting a ferrari . the reason the prices r 2 high n they dont give much performnce . 

instead go 4 toshiba satellite m40 . its graphics perfomance is almost double that of ferrariz


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 11, 2005)

Dell gave me the Cd's for the operating system and microsoft works + some others..........makes life easier in the event of a crash......


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 12, 2005)

Dell is very good in this CD thing for laptops. I saw their quotation that they sent me and in that they will also do the partition of the hard drive. They will also give the following

1. Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Software Driver 1
2. System Driver CD Kit 1
3. Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home SP2 Edition (English) CD Media

No one else does this. Atleast on the XP CD part.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 13, 2005)

super_i_man said:
			
		

> Dell is very good in this CD thing for laptops. I saw their quotation that they sent me and in that they will also do the partition of the hard drive. They will also give the following
> 
> 1. Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Software Driver 1
> 2. System Driver CD Kit 1
> ...



super_i_man, have u changed ur mind from IBM to Dell? If possible, can you post a copy of the quotation that u got from Dell here so that we can get a hint what they r offering?


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 13, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> super_i_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Here is my full communication with Dell:*

Details for Order Placement : 
* Payment -PRE-PAYMENT 100% Advance (Cheque/Bank-DD/Credit Card) 
* Documents Required Through Fax (080 25357309/14):
*	Declaration letter format as attached -Request you to Sign the same 
*	Signed Copy of the attached proposal 
*	Copy of the 100% Advance cheque/DD OR Front and back side copy of the 
credit card 


M540608 M540608 - Dell Inspiron(TM) 2200 Intel(R) Pentium( 1 51,158.00 51,158.00 R) M 725 Notebook
WXPV111-IA - 1 Year CompleteCover Programme (Asia Pacific Regional Coverage Only)

WXPN111-IA -1 Year Next Business Day (8x5) Onsite Response (Parts + Labour)

TC -Varied From DELL's Terms And Conditions 1

WXPH311-IA -1 Year Telephone Technical Support (9am To 6pm, Monday - Friday)

SRVCBTRY -Notebook Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty Only From Invoice Date

SRVCINTI-1 -Regional Support Within Asia Pacific Countries for Notebooks with 1 Yr NBD

CC-1 -For more details, see www.dell.co.in /complete cover

IXPS0101-IA(W) -Basic System Install (Qty 1 System) 1

T7980 -Inspiron(TM) 2200 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M Processor at 725

BRM-014 -1.60 GHz, 2MB Cache, 400 MHz FSB 1

W7271 -Base Assembly 1

BCH-090 -Integrated 2MB ON-DIE L2 Cache 1

BVC-023 -Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 900 Up to 64MB shared system memory

BSC-012 -Integrated Stereo Sound 1

BNC-010 -Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet 1

X7809 -15" XGA TFT Display resolution: 1024x768 1

FRT790-INSP -Inspiron(TM) Handling & Insurance Charges (India)


FRT02/790-INSP -Inspiron(TM) Delivery Charges (India) 1

M5540 -Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200 (802.11b/g) 54Mbps Mini-PCI Wireless Card

BME-012 -Integrated 256MB 333MHz DDR SDRAM 1

BFD-008 -No Floppy Drive

C8724 -Internal Dell(TM) 87 Keys Keyboard (English) 1

K8403 -40GB Ultra ATA Hard Drive 1

U6485 -Hard Drive Partition, Primary Size 20GB in C Drive, Remainder in D Drive

CFIA-OR-STDHDP -CFI OrderReady Standard HDD Partition 1

T7196 -Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home Edition (English) 1

DMN-006 -Windows(R) XP Home Edition is a consumer operating system and

DMN-007 -does not support peer to peer networking of more 1
than five computers

DMN-008 -or advanced networking such as domain authenticat 1
ion

F-INFO-OS -If you are networking to a server Microsoft XP Pr 1
o is highly recommended

U7049 -Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Software Driver 1

F3310 -System Driver CD Kit 1

K7997 -Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home SP2 Edition (Engl 1
ish) CD Media

T9706 -Norton(TM) Internet Security(TM) 2005 (90 days tr 1
ial period)

P8985 -Dell(TM) Media Experience Software 1

P5857 -Internal 24X Max DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive 1

UC163 -Cyberlinks PowerDVD Software 1

GC517 -Sonic(TM) Digital Media 1

BMC-010 -Internal 56K Modem 1

JC423 -Regulatory Label 1

P8629 -8-Cell 43Whr NiMH Primary Battery 1

J9333 -60W AC Adapter 1

G4607 -Deluxe Nylon Case 1

7G034 -Shipment Box for Case 1

2K159 -Mod Specs Info (India) 1

M8226 -AC Adapter (110V/220V IND) Document 1

DT-L-HDD-505 -Free Upgrade from 30GB to 40GB Hard Drive 1

DT-L-DIS-504 -Disc Code: Cash Off Rs3000 1

RMK-001 -Discount is only valid if the corresponding upgraded item is selected above.

RMK-002 -Limited time promotional offer only. No further discounts apply.

Amount Rs 51,158.00
CST/VAT 4% Rs 2,046.32
Total before Octroi Rs 53,204.32
Octroi Tax 5.5% Rs 2,926.24
(i stay in Mumbai)
Service Tax 10% Rs 0.00
Total Amount Rs 56,130.56


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 13, 2005)

super_i_man said:
			
		

> Dell is very good in this CD thing for laptops. I saw their quotation that they sent me and in that they will also do the partition of the hard drive. They will also give the following
> 
> 1. Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Software Driver 1
> 2. System Driver CD Kit 1
> ...



super_i_man, are you sure that "Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home SP2 Edition (English) CD Media" is actually XP installation CD? then why that "media" part?

Anyway, thanx for posting the quotation. I was elated to know that laptop is under 4.4% Vat regime. I was thinking it to be 12%  . I am planning to buy a dell inspiron6000 either from Chennai or Kolkata. Do I have to pay the Octroi tax or any other type of tax that u paid for being in mumbai?


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 14, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> super_i_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I think as far as I remember, the sales person at Dell said that it is the XP intalation CD. No problems with that. 
The octroi thing depends on what shiping address you give to Dell.


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 15, 2005)

Octroi is dependenant on the state that you live in,some states do not charge octroi while some do....
Well the xp is the original re-installation cd that comes with your laptop...


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 16, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Octroi is dependenant on the state that you live in,some states do not charge octroi while some do....
> Well the xp is the original re-installation cd that comes with your laptop...



Well, I wanted to know the states where octroi tax will be applicable. Like If I am ordering it from tamilnadu or west bengal (ya, I have two options  ) then do I have to pay that tax? I searched in the net too, but everything is indicating to octroi tax in mumbai.....

However, is there any difference between in installation CD and re-installation CD?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2005)

@sumitava_b: Why don't you call up and ask Dell for a Quotation with all taxes and Octroi included? Also, the discs that come with branded PCs are always called re-installation discs because Windows is already installed 
You can use the disc to re-install Windows in case you have to do it to fix a problem. The good thing is that you won't have to go through the process of activating your OS each time you re-install. 

Also, these discs will be customized according to what Dell wants to put in it which is why sometimes you cannot use these discs to install Windows on a computer other than your own.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanx for ur info, Nemesis. But it is very much advisable to clean the disc after getting the lappie from dell as they clutter the OS with many useless s/w and then install OS refreshed. Thats why I was asking for an installation CD.

And about dell quotation, I have already put a request online. I am waiting for the reply. But as I am having two options of places I just wanted to know from where it wud be better to order to save some tax. I was not keen to submit two separate request to dell mentioning two different addresses. That's it.....


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 16, 2005)

since I had posted queries in this forum I thought I should inform you all that I finally setteled for an IBM R51 LQ3 Centrino 1.5, WiFi, 40 GB, 256 ram etc. for rs 52000 in mumbai. 
Well in IBM there is an option to burn recovery CDs.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 16, 2005)

Congrats, super_i_man. 

A good deal u have made. Have u already put ur hand on the lappie? then post a review soon.


----------

